# A bit of fun for Christmas



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tell us

What you would like to find in your stocking Christmas morning... you can have 3 items.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Tell us
> 
> What you would like to find in your stocking Christmas morning... you can have 3 items.


Firstly I'd like to find a stocking  also looking for crackers and everything else that goes with the xmas meal if anyone knows of a place.

So, for my stocking... a NICE bottle of wine, a new wardrobe and a car (might need a bigger stocking, lol).

Also looking for some gift ideas for my daughter...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam you cheat lol ideas count as a fourth item.

Crackers... we have never found them here in all the years we have been looking.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would like

1 a magic carpet so I could fly to Spain to see my grandchildren anytime I wished

2 a genie in a bottle

3 The deeds to a new house.

Yes I am greedy but hey it is Christmas lol


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

I would like a nice black handbag, a loft ladder  (I really need to access the storage space!), and a nice apartment or small villa in Sharm please 

Thanks Maiden, thats most generous, especially since I am such a new member


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

sungirl said:


> I would like a nice black handbag, a loft ladder  (I really need to access the storage space!), and a nice apartment or small villa in Sharm please
> 
> Thanks Maiden, thats most generous, especially since I am such a new member


1) My wife
2) My wife
3) My wife


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahhh Aqua a lovely romantic


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

1. A million euros
2. A new mobile phone
3. My favourite perfume

Jo xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jo Jo sorry but our Santa doesn't speak Spanish lol


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well if Santa speaks Australian..... 

1. 10 million pounds (it's better than Aussie dollars at the moment  )
2. A new quick form of transport between Oz and UK (Virgin Galactic would be fine when it's up and running)
3. A private jet so that we could celebrate New Years Eve in all the different time zones and see all our friends all over the world (and pick them up so they could come with us!).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Jo Jo sorry but our Santa doesn't speak Spanish lol



(neither do I)

Jo xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol ok Jo we will ask him to give you an extra present... the spanish lingo.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol ok Jo we will ask him to give you an extra present... the spanishlingo.


Hi

Could i please have 2 residents visa without the hassel of the paperwork.
And a 5 bed villa in sharm. (i need 5 beds for my bags and shoes). 

Thanks, how long till i get them, before xmas would be cool. 

Micki


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Micki,

Now you know Baba Noel only comes on Christmas eve and only to those who have been good all year and if you peep he goes.

Maiden x


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Maiden,

I have been good, and really I dont mind waiting till christmas, just trying my luck x

Micki


MaidenScotland said:


> Micki,
> 
> Now you know Baba Noel only comes on Christmas eve and only to those who have been good all year and if you peep he goes.
> 
> Maiden x


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Maiden,
> 
> I have been good, and really I dont mind waiting till christmas, just trying my luck x
> 
> Micki


Id like

1) 10 more wishes
2) My very own villa in sharm
3) And millions and millions of dollars so i never have to work again..lol :clap2:


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

1. a bottle of australian wine
2. large block of stilton
3. diamond necklace (well it cant all be sensible can it?)


----------

